# 2 Part Epoxy Paint Touch Up Tips



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Epoxy touch up is not some thing that is done with good results. The floor might need one more coat to achieve the results you are looking for.


----------



## Hap (Sep 10, 2010)

Mark942,
I sprinkled decorative paint chips during the job. I'm pretty sure another coat of light grey colored epoxy would cause the paint chips to show up as a 'shadow' underneath the second coat and cover up the different colors in the chips. 

Did you mean apply another coat in 'clear' epoxy to get the best results ?


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

just ignore them for a few years and it'll all start to match up, but by that time you probably won't be worried about it anyway


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hap said:


> Mark942,
> Did you mean apply another coat in 'clear' epoxy to get the best results ?


Yes. I think you will be happier with the end result...............:thumbsup:


----------

